# Angry Birds & Lotr Mashup



## angryfrodo (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope you are amongst the ones that liked the idea of Angry birds and Star Wars combination. I came up with a similar idea, combining Angry birds LotR. Here is my poster or whatever you name it:





++

if you're looking for the story, gameplay etc. check this. Any comments, inputs are more than welcome.


----------



## Sulimo (Dec 21, 2012)

That is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile. I do like the idea that the blue bird explodes into four other birds, and there were four hobbits.


----------

